# POST UP WHAT YOU GOT FOR SALE



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

I DIDNT WANT TO STEP ON ANYONES TOES ON POSTING UP
THINGS THAT I GOT FOR SALE ON ANY ONE'S TOPIC...
SO I WANTED TO OPEN UP A TOPIC FOR ANYONE THAT
HAVE ANYTHING TO SELL EVEN IF ITS JUST 1 THING.....


SO HERE YOU GO....THESE ARE THE PARTS THAT ONE OF MY
BIKE MEMBERS ALEX "LUCKY CHARM"
HAVE FOR SALE...








HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED..


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

how much for the steering wheel and handle bars


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 11 2009, 01:09 PM~15052275
> *I DIDNT WANT TO STEP ON ANYONES TOES ON POSTING UP
> THINGS THAT I GOT FOR SALE ON ANY ONE'S TOPIC...
> SO I WANTED TO OPEN UP A TOPIC FOR ANYONE THAT
> ...


HEY WENDY HOW MUCH FO THE TWISTED THING THAT GOES ON THE SSEAT AROUND!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

SO FAR I KNOW THAT ALEX WANTS $25 FOR THE STEERING WHEEL ILL POST
UP ALL PRICES TODAY IN THE NIGHT ONCE I GET THAT INFO....
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR RESPONDS....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

AIGTH LET ME KNOW BEFORE I SPEND MY MONEY!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

STEERING WHEEL $25
HANDL BARS $35
FORK WITH TWISTED CROWN $50
SISSY BARS $30
ONE "16 RIM WITH TIRE $25
TWISTED SEAT TRIM $15
TWISTED MIRRORS $10 
CONT. KIT SOLD !!!


HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=classifieds


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

got this......make offer or trade.........post what u got............


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

Got this too....make offer or trade..........


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

I GOT SOME BIRD CAGE PEDALS AND TWISTED BIRD CAGE MUFFLERS AND A BIRD CAGE SEAT POST... OTHER PLACES IT SELL ALL FOR OVER $175 IN TOTAL I
WILL SELL ALL FOR $110..ITS ALL NEW IN A BAG


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Sep 13 2009, 04:56 PM~15068284
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15068173
> *STEERING WHEEL $25
> HANDL BARS $35
> FORK WITH TWISTED CROWN $50
> ...


ILL TAKE THE SEAT STRIM!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 04:38 PM~15078799
> *ILL TAKE THE SEAT STRIM!
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL! 
SO..SO-FAR PRINCESS UNIQUE IS TAKING THE 
CONTINENTAL KIT WITH THE RIM....
AND YOU THE SEAT TRIM....SO WHEN DO YOU
WANT THEM ARE YOU GUYS GONNA COME TO THE SHOW
DOWN HERE..?-


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15082501
> *ALRIGHT KOOL!
> SO..SO-FAR PRINCESS UNIQUE IS TAKING THE
> CONTINENTAL KIT WITH THE RIM....
> ...


YES ON SUNDAY!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

ALRIGHT KOOL SEE YOU DOWN HERE....AND ILL TAKE YOUR GUYS STUFF
ILL HAVE ALEX TAKE ALL HES PARTS THAT HE HAVES FOR SALE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:54 PM~15056910
> *how much for the steering wheel and handle bars
> *


$25 AND $35


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 15 2009, 08:58 AM~15086542
> *ALRIGHT KOOL SEE YOU DOWN HERE....AND ILL TAKE YOUR GUYS STUFF
> ILL HAVE ALEX TAKE ALL HES PARTS THAT HE HAVES FOR SALE
> *


KOOL!!!!!!!I SENT U A PM!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

WHATS UP ANDREW ARE YO GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY
@ BRANDFORD PARK... :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

THESE ARE ALL NEW STUFF THAT MY FRIEND JESSY WANTS TO SELL..
HE HAD BOUGHT THEM FOR HES SON BIKE BUT DECIDED TO GO WITH CUSTOME PARTS...

<span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA








[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

I GOT THESE FEW PARTS FOR SALE THERE ALL NEW IN A BAG...
GIVING THEM OUT REAL CHEAP..

















http://i26.tinypic.com/b8v3tu.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i26.tinypic.com/b7zbcn.jpg
























[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

OOPS I FORGOT TO POST UP THE BIRD CAGE PEDALS TOO..
THESE ARE NEW AS WELL IN ITS BOX...








[/quote]

I GOT A USED DOUBLE TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE
GREAT CONDITIONS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

.............


----------



## Copernicus (Jul 29, 2009)

how much for the mufflers + pedals


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

SPROCKET - SWIRL TRIPLE SQUARE TWISTED
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk153/unomalo0/SPROCKET-

you still got this sproket??


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> THESE ARE ALL NEW STUFF THAT MY FRIEND JESSY WANTS TO SELL..
> HE HAD BOUGHT THEM FOR HES SON BIKE BUT DECIDED TO GO WITH CUSTOME PARTS...
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA


[/quote]
my bad.. you still got this sprocket??


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

> I GOT THESE FEW PARTS FOR SALE THERE ALL NEW IN A BAG...
> GIVING THEM OUT REAL CHEAP..
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
how much do u want for the mufflers


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

my bad.. you still got this sprocket??
[/quote]


HE WILL LET IT GO FOR $65
ITS NEW STUFF HE GOT IT FOR $100+SHIPING+tax
IN AZTLAN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO ANYWORD ON THE STEERING WHEEL?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 17 2009, 03:40 PM~15110025
> *SO ANYWORD ON THE STEERING WHEEL?
> *



HE DOESNT KNOW HOW TO SHIPP IT WHERE TO GO....
HOW CAN HE SHIPP IT TO YOU ITS $25 +THE SHIPPING


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

parts i got 

used schwinn parts:
trike kit with wheels 
head light
tail light
and generator
bannana seat and sissy bar 

china parts:
bondode frame
regular frame no bondo
seats 
sissybars
handlebars
etc. etc.
pm me for pics no regular camera


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> I GOT THESE FEW PARTS FOR SALE THERE ALL NEW IN A BAG...
> GIVING THEM OUT REAL CHEAP..


[/quote]

how for this


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15110180
> *HE DOESNT KNOW HOW TO SHIPP IT WHERE TO GO....
> HOW CAN HE SHIPP IT TO YOU ITS $25 +THE SHIPPING
> *


ups store


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 18 2009, 02:26 PM~15119940
> *ups store
> *



THANKS  
I TOLD HIM TO ASK YOU WHEN YOU CAME TO THE MEETING 
AND SEE IF YOU CAN OPEN UP AN ACCOUNT FOR THIS GUY
IM HELPING SELL HES STUFF BUT....SOMETIMES PEOPLE ASK ME
QUESTIONS THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO ANSWER ON THE SALES
OR PRICES.....SO I GAVE HIM MY PASSWORD TO GO ON AND REPLY
UNDER MY NAME BUT MESSAGES ARE ALREADY SOOO FULL!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

HERES WHAT I HAVE


HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
68 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' goose neck 5$O.B.O. +SHIPPING
26'' rims 5$o.b.o.+shipping
26'' frame with sproket and crank and rusty chain 10$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' fork 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' head set 3$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' SCHWINN handle bars 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING

most parts need paint or plateing

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 18 2009, 02:46 PM~15120088
> *THANKS
> I TOLD HIM TO ASK YOU WHEN YOU CAME TO THE MEETING
> AND SEE IF YOU CAN OPEN UP AN ACCOUNT FOR THIS GUY
> ...


ok i can talk to him today in the meeting


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

PARTS STILL FOR SALE NEED TO SALE ASAP


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

i need me a trike kit with a plate hit me up if you got one please


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

My Son is thinking of getting rid of his bike not to sure if he will or not but it is his PM me offers


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got three og schwinn hollywood frames 2 complete make offer will trade for 20 inch parts


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

hno:


----------



## viejitosbikeclub (Oct 17, 2009)

> THESE ARE ALL NEW STUFF THAT MY FRIEND JESSY WANTS TO SELL..
> HE HAD BOUGHT THEM FOR HES SON BIKE BUT DECIDED TO GO WITH CUSTOME PARTS...
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA


[/quote]


do you still have the mufflers


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

got some rims for sale for a cruiser 144spokes for 100$ brand new will post pics also got a chrome frame 40$ and hydrolic pistons with chrome whoses 50$for sale

or will trade


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

do you still have the mufflers
[/quote]


I THINK HE STILL DOES I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM SINCE THE VEGAS SHOW
BUT IF HE DOES HOW MUCH DO YOU OFFER CAUSE HE DOESNT KNOW HOW FOR HOW MUCH TO OFFER THEM I GUESS.....


----------



## viejitosbikeclub (Oct 17, 2009)

> do you still have the mufflers


I THINK HE STILL DOES I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM SINCE THE VEGAS SHOW
BUT IF HE DOES HOW MUCH DO YOU OFFER CAUSE HE DOESNT KNOW HOW FOR HOW MUCH TO OFFER THEM I GUESS.....
[/quote]


well ask him and see how much he would sale them for


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

OK 4 SURE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15110180
> *HE DOESNT KNOW HOW TO SHIPP IT WHERE TO GO....
> HOW CAN HE SHIPP IT TO YOU ITS $25 +THE SHIPPING
> *


dam i forgot about this does he still have it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i had da frames media blasted. so they are ready to paint or weld. 

the huffy frame 40$ shipped. 


















20 in female frame 60 shipped.


















20in stingray 80$ shipped obo



































20 IN SCHWINN 75 SHIPPED 


















_*OBO!!!!*_


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Sep 13 2009, 05:56 PM~15068284
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH YOU LOOKING TO GET HOMIE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

]"20" GIRL BIKE EVERYTHING ORIGINAL</span>








[/quote]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good stuff on here


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

i still have evey thing for sale hit me up


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF (Nov 4, 2009)

MIGHT OR MIGHT NOT SALE HIT ME WIT OFFERS OR TRADES PM ME :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15477881
> *got some rims for sale for a cruiser 144spokes for 100$ brand new will post pics also got a chrome frame 40$ and hydrolic pistons with chrome whoses 50$for sale
> 
> or will trade
> *


PM sent


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Sep 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15068299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 78741 austin tx.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15477881
> *got some rims for sale for a cruiser 144spokes for 100$ brand new will post pics also got a chrome frame 40$ and hydrolic pistons with chrome whoses 50$for sale
> 
> or will trade
> *


anybody got 26 in parts i am willin to trade a whole 20 lowrider bike just for some 26 in parts:mainly a twisted steering wheel, twisted fender braces, twisted handle bars and some 26in 144's get that a whole lowrider bike for them parts or other parts pm me for pics


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

FOR SALE


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

looks nice gl on the sale


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

GOT LOVE SEAT AND SPEAKER BOX WITH SCISSOR LIFT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LOVE SEAT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Nov 24 2009, 05:36 PM~15769594
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean as hell good luck on the sale
how much do you wont for it


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

will trade for any flat twisted parts pm me and yea i know the dates wrong on the pic im to lazy to change it on the cam


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

20" schwinn...kandy red and magenta with dark cherry graphics. silverleafing, pinstriping on frame and rims. askin 600 obo pm for more info


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion+Sep 13 2009, 03:56 PM~15068284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still got ether of these? how much u looking for them?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 4 2009, 11:33 PM~15877608
> *20" schwinn...kandy red and magenta with dark cherry graphics. silverleafing, pinstriping on frame and rims. askin 600 obo pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...


WERE U AT HOMIE????? LIKE THE BIKE LET ME NOW....SO I CAN GET IT!!!!!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone interested in a pair of fenders, fully engraved with crome and 24k plateing. never used. or mounted. paid alot have 2 sets made. used one set and finished one bike but want to finish my car. so P.M me if interested.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got a 12 schwinn chaingaurd for sale 30 w/shipping obo let me know



















heres pic of the mesurements of the chaingaurd im sellin







[/QUOTE]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHOLE SALE PRICES ON ALL YOU CHINA PARTS NEEDS!!

SAME PRODUCT EVERYONE ELSE ONLINE CARRIES!!


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

i have a trike kit like this that i wanna sell or trade pm for real pics if ur intrested


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Nov 25 2009, 11:54 AM~15777779
> *
> 
> 
> ...













MY FRIEND STILL HAVES ALL THESE PARTS ARE STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT FOR THE 
CONTINENTAL KIT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*MOST OF THE THINGS ON THIS TOPIC ARE STILL FOR SALE *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

I GOT THIS 1971 SCHWINN FRAME FOR SALE 100.00 FIRM U COVER SHIPPING COST IF YOU WANT IT SHIPPED.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 8 2009, 01:39 PM~15913114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what they askin for all them parts in trade


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got this stuff and other twisted parts hit me with an offer if ur interested like 26" twisted forks spokes goose neck and other items pm me for more info


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Dec 8 2009, 03:03 PM~15913929
> *I GOT THIS 1971 SCHWINN FRAME FOR SALE 100.00 FIRM U COVER SHIPPING COST IF YOU WANT IT SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very high price homie.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

twisted parts for sale pm me 20" and 26" twisted parts


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15912068
> *i have a trike kit like this  that i wanna sell  or  trade pm  for  real pics  if ur intrested
> 
> 
> ...


tike kit is goin on its way to Reynaldo866


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15920458
> *Thats a very high price homie.
> *


make me an offer...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 9 2009, 09:59 AM~15923497
> *tike kit is goin on its way to Reynaldo866
> *


i cant wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> ]"20" GIRL BIKE EVERYTHING ORIGINAL</span>


[/quote]


STILL AVAILABLE???


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got this stuff for sale:
sq.twisted handle bars pending 
sq.twisted neck 
26"twisted forks 
20' twisted forks 
26' twisted spokes 
a single twisted handle grip 
a single twisted pedal
and other stuff hit me up with a offer


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone one got flat twisted mirrors? for sale


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15927399
> *i got this stuff for sale:
> sq.twisted handle bars pending
> sq.twisted neck
> ...


bump


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

handle bar 20
sissy bar 20
crown 10
front forks 15
saet 25
birdcage padles 20
birdcage seat post 15
bridcage knock off 10
continental kit 20
16" frame 20

pm eric323 (local pick up only)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 07:10 PM~15962409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does he want to sell the steering wheel ..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 08:10 PM~15962409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE BIKE EXCEPT THE CONT KIT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1966 20in stingray 70$ shipped


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

20in swift hornet by amx 35 w/shipping obo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1980 20 IN SCHWINN 65 SHIPPED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 07:10 PM~15962409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for it all as is ?


----------



## viejitosbikeclub (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 11 2009, 01:09 PM~15052275
> *I DIDNT WANT TO STEP ON ANYONES TOES ON POSTING UP
> THINGS THAT I GOT FOR SALE ON ANY ONE'S TOPIC...
> SO I WANTED TO OPEN UP A TOPIC FOR ANYONE THAT
> ...



what parts does he still have?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 13 2009, 09:55 AM~15966652
> *1966 20in stingray 70$ shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Sold


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15879575
> *anyone interested in a pair of fenders, fully engraved with crome and 24k plateing. never used. or mounted. paid alot have 2 sets made. used one set and finished one bike but want to finish my car. so P.M me if interested.
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE THEM,,,HOW MUCH,,AND PICS PLEASE... :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitosbikeclub_@Jan 5 2010, 04:13 PM~16193071
> *what parts does he still have?
> *


same here wats he still got?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS 

THE BEST COMMUNICATION, SERVICE AND LOWEST PRICES 

THIS IS THE HOOK UP!!! Unlike other online retailers you wont pay $10 shipping for 1 small item, only actual cost! 

WILL SHIP WORLD WIDE NO BS



ebay items...listed a couple of things...like i said, selling the same parts as everyone else! 
Some prices are marketed as per ebay fees etc, order here and save even more!

http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

for sale $65

FOR SALE $50

FOR SALE $25


FOR SALE $35


FOR SALE $30


FOR SALE $15


JUST HIT ME UP NEEDS TO GO QUIK


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924578


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924520
ALL NEW PARTS I GOT FOR SALE
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924578
FOR SALE $20
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924568
FOR SALE $30
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924553
FOR SALE $35
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924541
FOR SALE $20
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924494
FOR SALE $50
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924473
FOR SALE $65
ALL NEEDS TO GO QUIK


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

still for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking for a steering wheel and cont. kit. for sale.LMKits for a homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16248543
> *still for sale
> *


my lady's digging yur steering wheel. how much shipped to 86409?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i went through some more of my frames and i realized that i got more jr frames than i thought. so im gonna go ahead and get rid of these 2. 
ill take 75 for each shipped
the blue one is a 1970 and da black one is a 1973


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 10 2010, 07:28 PM~16249129
> *my lady's digging yur steering wheel. how much shipped to 86409?
> *


LIKE $40 TO SHIP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitosbikeclub_@Jan 5 2010, 05:13 PM~16193071
> *what parts does he still have?
> *



ALL OF IT EXEPT FOR THE CONTINENTAL KIT...


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

ALL PARTS STILL FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER 
































[/quote]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]

this bike sold for $350 a while back and now you're trying to resell it for $500? I'll give you $250 for it


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

this bike sold for $350 a while back and now you're trying to resell it for $500? I'll give you $250 for it
[/quote]
no they sold it for 450.the guy that sold it had some problems so he had to raise it up. thats wut i heard


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> this bike sold for $350 a while back and now you're trying to resell it for $500? I'll give you $250 for it


no they sold it for 450.the guy that sold it had some problems so he had to raise it up. thats wut i heard
[/quote]


Word well I'd offer $300 for it


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]
nice.. :biggrin: where are u located...


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i'll give u 350 shiped


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> no they sold it for 450.the guy that sold it had some problems so he had to raise it up. thats wut i heard


Word well I'd offer $300 for it  
[/quote]

I'll give you *$351* shipped :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

nice.. :biggrin: where are u located... 
[/quote]
I'M IN FLORIDA BRO!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> Word well I'd offer $300 for it


I'll give you *$351* shipped :scrutinize:
[/quote]
NO 4 THAT A LIL BET MORE!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]
new $400 in shiping :wow:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

SOME NEW PIC'S OF THE BIKE!!!! :biggrin: NEW PRICE I'LL LET THESE BIKE GO FOR $400 U PAY SHIPPEN



































[/quote]
:wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*I GOT THIS FOR SALE MAKE ANY OFFERS NO SHIPPING SORRY ITS ALL COMPLETE JUST MISSIN 1 SCREW*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 01:40 PM~17794078
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!</span>
> SORRY GUYS! THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SERIOUS OFFERS PMS*


----------



## datisdabomb (Jun 15, 2010)

Heres what I have for sale.






























If you are in California. Hit up my spot at San Fernando Swap Meet. We have the lowest prices around for lowrider parts. Everything brand new. If you want me to ship some of my stuff to you hit up my website. Peace!
My Webpage


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by datisdabomb_@Jun 15 2010, 05:08 PM~17795956
> *Heres what I have for sale.
> 
> 
> ...



*been there greatest and cheapest prices i say .... 2 thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .*


----------



## CigKid530 (Aug 6, 2009)

I Got This 20" frame everything you see is included



















P.M ME IF INTRESTED


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CigKid530_@Jun 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17796926
> *I Got This 20" frame everything you see is included
> 
> 
> ...


how much for it minus the garbage can and the recycables...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a chrome 16" schwinn seat pan for sale.. the bottom isnt chrome because i was gonna paint it and mural it.. make offer,,,, oh yeah and pick up only "


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17798424
> *i got a chrome 16" schwinn seat pan for sale.. the bottom isnt chrome because i was gonna paint it and mural it.. make offer,,,, oh yeah and pick up only "
> *


am going to need something for my son s bike pm me you asking price


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 15 2010, 08:48 PM~17798449
> *am going to need something for my son s bike pm  me you asking price
> *


35 picked up..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17798424
> *i got a chrome 16" schwinn seat pan for sale.. the bottom isnt chrome because i was gonna paint it and mural it.. make offer,,,, oh yeah and pick up only "
> *


also got a schwinn square head light with generator and rear light. i got a schwinn speedo,and a nos schwinn cyclometer.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

send me your offer via pm 
dont forget shipping :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 12:40 PM~17794078
> *I GOT THIS FOR SALE MAKE ANY OFFERS NO SHIPPING SORRY ITS ALL COMPLETE JUST MISSIN 1 SCREW
> 
> 
> ...


man i didnt see this yesterday


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17798424
> *i got a chrome 16" schwinn seat pan for sale.. the bottom isnt chrome because i was gonna paint it and mural it.. make offer,,,, oh yeah and pick up only "
> *



PM SENT :nicoderm:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17798424
> *i got a chrome 16" schwinn seat pan for sale.. the bottom isnt chrome because i was gonna paint it and mural it.. make offer,,,, oh yeah and pick up only "
> *



*SOLD!*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 04:06 PM~17807022
> *
> SOLD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2010, 07:33 PM~17808494
> *:biggrin:
> *


*THANKS BASHER!*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 08:01 PM~17809444
> *THANKS BASHER!
> *


any time lok


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2010, 07:33 PM~17808494
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE GUYS!*


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

i got 2 sets of 20" fender braces one set is brand new and the other is used but still in good shape also have a front 20" ducktail fender and a "u" crown for forks hit me up if u need any of these will trade for different bike parts


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

all like new looking to trade 4 bike parts pm me whit you got?


2 JL 15s and v12 amp


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

CANDY FLAKE $ 550 NEVER BE OUT


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 11:03 PM~17872522
> *
> 
> 
> ...





sold the subs still got the amp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

